# Best deals on fire arms



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Selling or buying this is the way to go for a real deal. You can make money coming and going.

Firearms enthusiasts crash gun buyback to hunt bargains | Fox News


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Selling or buying this is the way to go for a real deal. You can make money coming and going.
> 
> Firearms enthusiasts crash gun buyback to hunt bargains | Fox News


I was just going to post this, 25$ gift cards for turning in 8$ magazines! What a bunch of dopes.... who's paying for the gift cards I wonder?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish some idiot down here in AZ would do that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope some idiots near me conduct one when I have time to attend.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't even want to know some of the quality firearms that have died in these events.

They don't hold these around here, or I would probably take a couple thousand bucks and give the "find a deal" thing a try.


----------

